# Mule Deer Hide



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I've got a mule deer buck hanging in the garage. Anyone want the hide? He was taken yesterday and has not been skinned yet. Will be doing that tonight and I thought I'd check and see it anyone was interested in the hide.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok. Just thought I offered it up before I skinned him.


----------

